# If you had implantation spotting -



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

What was it like and when did it happen in relation to your positive test? You can be graphic







I need some info here lol!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

With DD, I thought mine was a period, because it was red, with little chunks (sorry if TMI!) But it was shorter than my normal periods, and a bit lighter. I think it lasted about 2 days, whereas my normal cycle I bleed for close to 5 days. I had a strongly positive test about 1 and a half weeks later.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never had it... however, a very good friend of mine was shocked to find out she was a month further along having what she thought was a normal period at 4 weeks... and have seen a few women (not many... 2 or 3) go through the TTC boards to find out they were pregnant after what was a very convincing period.

So to me, implantation/breakthrough/etc. bleeding can be anywhere from light and pink to a full blown normal looking period.


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a little bleeding with this pregnnacy. About 7 days after ovulation. At the time i though it was odd but once I got my BFP it made sense. Never did with my last one.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Never had any in 3 pregnancies, so I'm no help... but I'm thinking positive thoughts for you, Rachel!


----------



## Aleka333 (May 15, 2010)

I know what you're going through 'cause I was all over the internet looking for info on this!

One day before my period was to start, I found a small brown smear after exercising.
Then on period day, nothing else came but a small brown spot. I was pretty convinced, but waited one more day to test & BFP.

the month before, however, I had the worst, heaviest period I've ever had in my life... don't know what that was all about. nothing in my life had really changed to cause that.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I had it for the first time ever with this pregnancy. It was 2 days before I got my positive test (9 days past ovulation). It was just a little bit of brown discharge two times when I wiped. It never made it to my panty liner. It was a very small amount. I thought my period was starting but it stopped and I never got my period.


----------



## miso_soup (Mar 2, 2010)

For me, it happened around the time my period was due (my periods are not entirely regular: anywhere between 24-28 days). Just a very light, brownish/reddish spotting, identical to how my periods always start, only .... it never progressed beyond that into an actual period. I had stopped taking the contraceptive pill a couple of months beforehand, so it shouldn't have been a surprise but it still WAS, when I finally took the test 3 weeks later. Duh!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

My two healthiest pregnancies had implantation spotting.

With ds3 it was brownish and light, but heavy enough to stain my underwear. I think it happened around 10 days after ov? Not sure on the timing.

With this pregnancy, it was right at 8 days post-ovulation. Very light pink blood, hardly any of it, and I could only see it on toilet paper.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a positive ovulation test on Sept 14 or 15. On the Friday the week after (the 25th) I had funny fluttery feelings in my uterus- I'm sure it was implantation. The following day (26th) I had blackish-brown spotting-it was kind of dry and crusty like discharge can be, and there was just a bit- in my underwear. So this would have been 10-11 days after ovulation. Anyways, the day after the spotting my nipples were so sore they woke me up in the early AM and I tried a pg test- it had a very, very faint line. I did not believe it and tested every day from Sunday through Wednesday and maybe twice on some days and watched the line get darker and darker. I wasn't sure if my period was due on Wednesday or Friday because I'd had a slightly off cycle the month before, but I knew by the time it was due anyways!


----------



## prettyuglybefore (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine was mucousy and yellow with just a tinge of blood. Saw it just 2 days and not every time I wiped. It was about CD 22 - BFP on CD25.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

With my daughter it was around 5 or 6 weeks. (Calculating dates based on my LMP which is actually a really regular textbook 28 day cycle.) It was light pink to brown and lasted a few days. I didn't have any with this baby.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I had one early loss while on the pill, and had breakthrough implantation spotting with that. It was 2-4 days before I was supposed to stop the pill and have the "week off" for AF. (But, AF did come, super heavy and painful.







)

With my first DS (a total surprise), I had plain, bright red spotting - that is, enough to wipe once or twice but not more (just as with the early loss) - around when I figured AF was due (I was also not keeping more than loose track of AF). I figured AF was on the way, but she never showed and I had no more spotting. It was about 3 weeks later that I finally considered that missing AF and super-duper nausea and fatigue might mean something!

With #2 (more expected), I had a super faint BFP at 9dpo, and the same sort of very light, but red spotting 2-3 days later.

With #3, no spotting AFAIK.

TMI on this one - With #4 (this one), I had a really weird, short LP the month prior. I knew that if that happened again, AF was on the way. Sure enough, about 9dpo I started with brownish spotting and discharge, assumed it was AF, and preemptively used a menstrual cup. Two days later, I found that my "just for the fun of it" HPTs were positive (I thought it was evaps), and more were positive that day, and while there was a variety of discharge in the cup, it was still more brown than red. I don't think I really had any more of the brownish discharge after that, though, but it may have been up to two days of it.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

With my first pg I had two days of serious bleeding on CD 21 & 22 when I had a cycle length of 25 days. I don't remember when I O'd but I had a hard time figuring that out back then without FF. I hadn't measured my temps reliably that month either and I didn't really notice that my temps had stayed up until sometime through the next "cycle" when I was actually already pregnant.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

I had light spotting and what felt like AF cramps at 8 and 9dpo with this pregnancy, and then a very light BFP at 10dpo.


----------



## northwoods (Dec 28, 2009)

I had implantation bleeding that started about two days before my period would have. It was light bleeding. I took a pregnancy test that day, and was thrilled that it was implantation bleeding and not my period. We're at 25 weeks today.


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

I had implantation bleeding for the first time this pregnancy. It was around the time my period was going to start (sorry I don't remember the exact date.) But, I remember wiping and thinking, oh, okay, I started my period. It was a light pink spotting, just like I normally get with my period. But that was it, and I kept wondering, where's AF?







I didn't even know about implantation bleeding until I looked into it more.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

I had it all 3 times I've been pregnant....it's my free HPT test!







Of course, I always POAS to confirm. Each time, the spotting occurred around 7dpo and it was always brown discharge/mucus (not enough for a pantyliner but definitely noticeable). I test positive at 9 dpo and 10 dpo with internet cheapies.


----------

